# SPARSE THIN BERMUDA



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

I have one area in my front yard that isn't filling in like I had planned, it's more or less thinning. I think the area is low, and collects water if it rains. I think it's a combination of too much water and not enough sun. I only have knowledge of Fescue for shady area's, what is your recommendation on what to do in this area by my gate?

4 MB 6.jpg Check Error 


4.4 MB 7.jpg Check Error


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> what is your recommendation on what to do in this area by my gate?


You could try a zoysia, but it doesn't like continuously moist soil. Maybe pavers in front of the gate and a hosta bed to the side.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Spammage said:


> DR_GREENTHUMB said:
> 
> 
> > what is your recommendation on what to do in this area by my gate?
> ...


I have a sprinkler head in that corner I can turn off, however it does puddle if it rains hard. I like the zoysia idea, as I can continue to keep it short rather than have 3-4" fescue in the front.

Is this something I can seed this fall along with my Fescue over seeding?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@DR_GREENTHUMB there are only a couple of zoysias available as seed and they are all wider bladed japonica cultivars. I would check with your local sod farms to find out if a matrella is available (Geo, Diamond, Zeon, Zorro, etc) or Emerald (hybrid)as the texture will be more consistent with your bermuda. You may have to buy a full pallet, so you may want to figure out if you have any other questionable areas to put the excess.


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

What about any or all of these ideas:
-route the gutter under ground?
-french drain?
-build area up with sand?


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I have two spots right at my gates that are doing the same. I am doing a few things to help the situation.
1. currently treating with Penterra to help the water get in the ground quicker causing less time standing. This is working well.
2. Plan on leveling with sand which will build this area up.
3. Plan on plugging in some of one of the "shade tolerant" verities of bermuda, I currently have some Celebration and would like to get some TifTuf also. 
4. If the problem still persists I will put a couple dry wells in these spots to hopefully get the water drained so the surface will stay dryer.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

I was going to suggest celebration to see how well it handles the shade, I currently have a similar issue in my backyard and trying to obtain celebration but most places will sell me a min of 80 sq ft when i need 10..


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Not enough light. Try Tiftuf or tifgrand.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I think you'll need to address the downspout first to eliminate excess moisture...or maybe pavers with dwarf mondo.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Thank you for the replies, I think I may look into changing the direction of the downspout as well as looking into those other varieties of grass.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> Not enough light. Try Tiftuf or tifgrand.


These varieties of grass will only come as sod correct? Obtain these from sod farm, or agricultural extension or something?


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hey there dr_greenthumb. 
Water could be adding to problem but it definitely looks like a shade issue, since the rest of the turf looks healthy. 
I noticed you live further up north, so I honestly think your best option would be to replace the thin areas with pavers or some sort of alternative hardscape. I had celebration in a similar spot and it did fight the shade pretty well but it also had a longer growing season (Houston) for it to be able to thicken up.

Doesn't hurt to try tho. You will need to use sod since sprigging or plugging will take muchhhhhhhh longer to establish.

Also, have in mind color.
Celebration will not match tifway.
Tiftufs color looks much like tifways.
Tifgrand is darker green as well but would blend in much better than celebration.
Zorro and other (forget the names) also do well with low amounts of sun. I have some zorro and I am impressed at how well it performs.

Around my area, I'd be hard to buy a few pieces of sod but call around and hopefully the people at the sod farm are friendly enough to let buy the pieces that u need.

Keep us updated!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Not enough light. Try Tiftuf or tifgrand.
> ...


Correct sod only. Search for sod farms that carry it. You can either chance the environment to increase light (move trees or bushes if that is an option), try a shade tolerant cultivar, plant something besides grass there, or hardscape.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I just noticed your location. I believe you will have a hard time finding suppliers of either version where you live. Maybe try lat36


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Lay down pavers and be done with the problem. Anything else will be long periods of frustration ending in pavers anyway 

Do the entire area from outside the downspout and across. Extend the spout out and over. I hate how they can get away with letting them drain right at the slab here in TX. I've run a couple of mine down to a buried drain pipe that goes out 4-5 feet and then up to a drain flush to the ground. All depends on what "typically" comes down that spot.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/NDS-4-63-in-L-x-4-63-in-W-x-3-in-or-4-in-dia-Round-Grate/50077469


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Smokindog said:


> Lay down pavers and be done with the problem. Anything else will be long periods of frustration ending in pavers anyway
> 
> Do the entire area from outside the downspout and across. Extend the spout out and over. I hate how they can get away with letting them drain right at the slab here in TX. I've run a couple of mine down to a buried drain pipe that goes out 4-5 feet and then up to a drain flush to the ground. All depends on what "typically" comes down that spot.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/NDS-4-63-in-L-x-4-63-in-W-x-3-in-or-4-in-dia-Round-Grate/500774


I'd strongly consider this suggestion.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

I know I could get Fescue to grow there, as the Fescue is thriving behind the gate. I just didn't know if there is shade tolerant grass that is shorter than Fescue. I feel like pavers is just throwing in the towel, but your probably correct. Does anyone have any pictures of their recommendation for pavers?


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Throw in the towel. Once you choose Bermuda you need sun. St Augustine would also probably make it but do you really want multiple types of grass? I've got a LOT of Bermuda and if I were putting in this lawn it would be all St Augustine but I didn't, the original owners made the choice and it's just too costly to make a switch.

As to types of pavers, go to the Big Box and pick something out. I'm partial to the Pavestone stuff and have made a number of large and small patios, hose bib pads, and gate thresholds with them. You don't have that large of an area. Dig it out, put out a border, lay landscape fabric, tamp in some sand or decomposed grantite, lay the pavers and lock them in with a sand coat.

If I had to pick a _goto_ it would be this one but there is a LOT of nice product available these days.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Pavestone-Holland-7-75-in-x-4-in-x-1-75-in-Old-Town-Blend-Concrete-Paver-22099/100619496

Here's one I did with an inlay pattern under a pergola about 10 years ago at our old house. It was a little tricky in that the inlay bricks were thicker, I don't ever recommend that after this experience  Fortunately it passed this inspection


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Smokindog said:


> Throw in the towel. Once you choose Bermuda you need sun. St Augustine would also probably make it but do you really want multiple types of grass? I've got a LOT of Bermuda and if I were putting in this lawn it would be all St Augustine but I didn't, the original owners made the choice and it's just too costly to make a switch.
> 
> As to types of pavers, go to the Big Box and pick something out. I'm partial to the Pavestone stuff and have made a number of large and small patios, hose bib pads, and gate thresholds with them. You don't have that large of an area. Dig it out, put out a border, lay landscape fabric, tamp in some sand or decomposed grantite, lay the pavers and lock them in with a sand coat.
> 
> ...


Nice job! :thumbup: I like where your going with this, and I will have a new project.


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm curious, what does the other side of the fence/gate look like? If shade from those are the problem, perhaps a wrought iron gate would help with sun, air flow, etc.


----------



## Gopwh2020 (Apr 6, 2017)

I had the same issue with my Emerald Zoysia that was near a newly installed gate. No matter what I did, it eventually turned into a mud pit because there wasn't enough sun. So I did a paver pad on one side and walkway on the other. Turned out great. This pic is right after i finished it and before I cleaned up the bricks, but you get the idea. I would also recommend diverting that downspout. Zoysia is not going to like sitting in water or damp areas for long periods.


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

Gopwh2020 said:


> I had the same issue with my Emerald Zoysia that was near a newly installed gate. No matter what I did, it eventually turned into a mud pit because there wasn't enough sun. So I did a paver pad on one side and walkway on the other. Turned out great. This pic is right after i finished it and before I cleaned up the bricks, but you get the idea. I would also recommend diverting that downspout. Zoysia is not going to like sitting in water or damp areas for long periods.


That looks good. Good job! :thumbup:


----------

